# Sensing FA-ness



## IrishBard (Jan 25, 2013)

Has anyone had this experience, discovering someone elses FA-ness?

I'll give you my example. I have this friend, a female friend, who I've gotten to know better over the years. We went to uni together, and we've helped each other through tough times. She's a sort of bro to me, if that makes any sense. A fiercely intelligent and wonderfully righteous lesbian bro who I can hang out with. 

the thing is, I've started to notice some stuff about her that's, well, made me raise my eyebrows. She's currently dating my Ex (long story), who is a bottom heavy BBW, and has dated another girl who was on the chubby side. She's also an editor of my work (I'm trying to write professionally), and whenever I slip in a plus-size female (cause fight da powah), she's always praised me and said how rare it is you see women like that in the medium. Also, Favourite doctor who companion? Donna, played by catherine tate, who she described as "Down-to-earth, curvy, and had some fucking chemistry with tennant!" When we went out drinking, both our eyes followed the same kind of girls.

Now, maybe all of this is just us jelling well as bros. But maybe I'm picking up FA signals from her. If so... what do I do with it? 

has anyone else sense someone's FA-ness, for a want of a better word, with there FAdar?


----------



## fat hiker (Jan 26, 2013)

You enjoy going out with someone else who likes looking at the same people you do!

And, sometime, if someone you know/are interested in has gained/lost weight, you mention it to your FA-friend, and see what sort of reaction you get, supportive or commiserating as may be. Then you will know if she is an FA or not.

And, continue to enjoy hanging out with someone who seems to see the world of people in a similar way to yourself!


----------



## metaldave (Jan 27, 2013)

I've noticed that with a friend of mine. He is tells people that he likes curvy girls but not bbw or ssbbw's, but when out he goes for the same girls I go for and does things that I might have done in my single days. For example he got chatting and dancing with a girl one night and when dancing with her kept holding het hips and then slipping his hands to almost cup her belly. He looked to be enjoying it and she didn't mind. He also stares at my partners belly when talking to her and will think nothing of hugging her from behind to touch her belly (were close so it's not an issue to me). 
Closet case I think.


----------

